# valentine's poem



## ronaldj (Feb 13, 2021)

Be My Quarteen Baby.

Here’s a little Valentine card just to see you smile,

Is it possible could you remove your mask for a little while?

I also have a big hug, to squeeze you Oh so tight,

But we must keep our distance to stay safe, day and night.

I will be your BFF, your one and faithful true best friend,

But if I get to see your face, it will to be on Zoom again.

Was going to take you out, to your favorite eatery,

But the seating rules, will not allow you sitting next to me.

I long for the days strolling, walkout our hand in glove,

A time once again up-close looking into the eyes of my lovey dove.

As you read this card, know I washed my hands times three,

Putting on a glove to sign, XOXO to my true love, that’s thee…..

Ronald j. Curell 2021


----------

